# Kritische Temperaturen bei CPUs



## Pulsar3000 (21. Januar 2012)

HI!

Ich hab ein neues Notebook zu Weihnachten geschenkt gekriegt.

Das ist eigendlich ganz okay; i7 2720QM@2200MHz, GT 540M, 1TB HDD ... 
Aber bei Last dreht Lüfter sehr stark auf. 

Und da habe ich mich mal gefragt woher das und habe herausgefunden, 
nachdem ich Speedfan installiert habe, 
dass meine CPU-Temperatur bei zwischen 60 und 70 Grad liegt. (Im Leerlauf um die 40)

Ist die Temperatur noch im grünen Bereich oder muss ich etwas dagegen tun?

Viele Grüße
Pulsar3000


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist vollkommen normal  bis 80grad ist komplett unbedenklich


----------



## Jackey555 (22. Januar 2012)

Gerade für ein Notebook leider normal. Auch die Geräuschkulisse musst du wohl hinnehmen.


----------



## facehugger (22. Januar 2012)

Is leider so, die kleinen Quirle im Notbook müssen halt heftig aufdrehen um die HW anständig zu kühlen. Bei den Temps musst du dir keine Sorgen machen... das hier könnte etwas Abhilfe schaffen:


Thermaltake Massive23 LX Notebook-Kühler (CLN0015) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## Pulsar3000 (22. Januar 2012)

Danke, da bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Denn SpeedFan hat mir bei ca. 60 Grad eine Flamme, stellvertretend für Überhitzung angezeigt.

Naja, für einen Notebookkühler hab im Moment kein Geld.


----------



## Pulsar3000 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nochmal gründlich nachgeschaut habe bemerkt, dass mein Rechner schon bei anspruchslosen Spielen wie Minecraft oder Halo 80 Grad Kerntemperatur erreicht.
Und das war erst der Anfang ...

Um einiges schlimmer ist es bei Battlefield 3; dort stürzt das spiel nach 15 Minuten ab ,wegen Überhitzung.
Außerdem nervt mich Speedfan bei Zocken mit seiner Überhitzungswarnung.

Damit ich noch in Zukunft irgendwie aktuelle Titel zocken kann, habe ich beschlossen meine CPU zu undervolten (4 Kerne + SMT machen ordentlich Hitze) und meine Grafikeinheit etwas zu übertakten (wegen der mangelhaften Leistung).

Da ich aber nicht weiß, wie das geht, würde ich gerne wissen, wie man das macht, worauf man achten muss und welche Gefahren es gibt.
Zusätzlich mmöchte ich noch wissen welche Takte/Spannungen stabil sind.

Schonmal einen Dank für alle die antworten vorweg


----------



## dmxforever (27. Februar 2012)

Davon abgesehen, dass das Undervolten bzw. Übertakten im Notebook-Bios wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein wird (inwiefern es Programme unter Windows gibt, die das ordentlich hinbekommen, weiß ich nicht), hoffentlich der Fehler nicht bei dir liegt (der Laptop bekommt keine Luft zum Atmen), würde es mir reichen, wenn das Teil nach 15min Zocken einen Hitzekollaps erleidet.

Umtausch so lange noch Garantie drauf ist. Was bringt es dir, wenn du undervoltest und deswegen später die neuesten Spiele mangels Leistung nicht zum Laufen bringst?


----------



## Alex555 (27. Februar 2012)

CPU undervolting ist schwer, es gibt dafür bei den Core I Prozzis keine geegineten Programme. 
Das ist auch das Problem. Zock doch mal 10min Battlefield, lass HW Monitor mitlaufen, und poste den Screen der Temperaturen.


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Die 60 Grad-Schwelle bei Speedfan ist ein Standardwert und hat mit der spezifischen Überhitzung deiner CPU nichts zu tun. Du kannst den Wert ab wann Speedfan eine Warnung ausgibt beliebig einstellen. Zum anderen ist Speedfan beim Auslesen von Temperaturen nicht besonders zuverlässig, also probiere mal ein anderes Tool aus (z.B. Core Temp, Everest oder AIDA). Poste mal diese Werte.

Undervolting oder Overcklocking, was auch immer, wird mit dem BIOS des Lappis sicher nichts werden. Wobei ich mir auch die Frage stelle, warum du das Notebook nicht einfach zurück gibst?


----------



## Shones (27. Februar 2012)

Ist es bei dir sehr staubig? (nicht persönlich gemeint)
Evtl ist der Kühler schon etwas zugestaubt, absaugen bzw. Druckluft könnte helfen.


----------

